
Frequency Analytics – open source private web analytics server - frequencyoss
https://github.com/frequencyanalytics/frequency
======
frequencyoss
Hey HN, we're releasing our version of self-hosted web analytics here. Very
happy to take feedback or questions in this thread. Thanks for checking out
our project!

